

Microsoft shuts down spam behemoth Rustock, reduces worldwide spam by 39% - Raisin
http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2011/03/18/microsoft-and-feds-shuts-down-spam-behemoth-rustock-reduces-worldwide-spam/

======
chwahoo
Wow, Pfizer is involved with taking down botnets. I would never have guessed
that, but the explanation in the article makes perfect sense.

